# Opened an e-Series today�.



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

*Opened an e-Series today….*

Boy was that info accurate from various forums, including this one - the TD banks reps don't know much (or anything!) about the e-Series. I took the advice I got from various threads about contacting TD Waterhouse first and opening an account with them instead of opening up an account to trade with TD (where I think you have to convert to a Waterhouse account before you're able to purchase an e-Series mutual fund)

Anyhow, it's supposed to take about 5 days before I can actually start buying and trading with TDW. I opened an RSP and a TFSA with TDW account because my intention is to place the initial purchases of the e-Series funds within my RSP and then max out my $5500 TFSA for 2014 through monthly instalments. So the e-Series funds will be "topped up" within the TFSA. I wasn't sure if I could do this, but the TDW rep said it can be done. The bank guy (probably a 21 year old university kid!) didn't have a clue! He called them and they said it can be done, but I'm not sure if he/they understood what my intention is. So can this be done? Has anyone else here purchased similar investments and placed them within both an RSP and TFSA? If it can't be done, I will just used the RSP and buy more funds unregistered…

Thanks… 

Cheers


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

There is a reason they are called e-series ,they have to be bought online not at the branch and through TD Waterhouse.For that reason I am not surprises Branch employees know nothing about them except maybe pull up a webpage and read it with you.We hold both in TFSA and RRSP and it is easy to transfer funds once the account is open.We DCA our e-series and invest monthly in the RSP .


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely you can use e-series funds in TFSA, and RRSP. 

Good of you to open up a self-directed account or accounts. This way, as your portfolio matures, you can own low-cost ETFs than e-series but you're on your way 

I don't own e-series myself but I know folks who do. Yes, some investors have placed then in their RRSP and TFSA.


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

Great.. thanks folks! I'm looking forward to getting it going… 

Cheers!


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

My Own Advisor said:


> Absolutely you can use e-series funds in TFSA, and RRSP.
> 
> Good of you to open up a self-directed account or accounts. This way, as your portfolio matures, you can own low-cost ETFs than e-series but you're on your way
> 
> I don't own e-series myself but I know folks who do. Yes, some investors have placed then in their RRSP and TFSA.


Yes, ETFs are on the "radar" - but I think you're supposed to wait until yout get up to at least $50K no? That'll take a few years, I'm sure. 

Can you buy ETFs with a TDW account, like i-Shares or Vanguard?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, you can pretty much do anything with your account, including buying ETFs, now that you're set up. 

Helped someone set up a TD account not too long ago. It's sort of a pain in the butt. Had to call them first to change the commission rate to $9.99 even though my friend had over 100k sitting I'm his account for a week. Had to also call to link the accounts properly because he couldn't see his TFSA and RRSP account after he logged in. Had to also call to set up DRIP.


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

leeder said:


> Yes, you can pretty much do anything with your account, including buying ETFs, now that you're set up.
> 
> Helped someone set up a TD account not too long ago. It's sort of a pain in the butt. Had to call them first to change the commission rate to $9.99 even though my friend had over 100k sitting I'm his account for a week. Had to also call to link the accounts properly because he couldn't see his TFSA and RRSP account after he logged in. Had to also call to set up DRIP.


I don't know why TD doesn't streamline this and make it seamless… I almost went with ING Streetwise because of its simplicity.. you can do everything online… I realize TD makes more money with it's other products (higher MERs too…) but they'd probably get more business if they improved what they have.

Still, the funds are the cheapest for indexing. 

I will update here once I get it running and let you know how I make out.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ for what it's worth, I had no problems setting up my TDW account. For the most part everything can be done online.

Yes, after 50K ETF's start to become more cost effective. However, even after you decide to switch over to ETF's you can continue to utilize the e-series funds in order to accumulate additional money. Once you have 5-10K accumulated you can add to your ETF positions. If you trade too frequently with ETF's you'll end up with higher fees - even after 50K. You can also accumulate your money within TDB8150 (1.25% HISA), as an alternative.


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

Synergy said:


> ^ for what it's worth, I had no problems setting up my TDW account. For the most part everything can be done online.
> 
> Yes, after 50K ETF's start to become more cost effective. However, even after you decide to switch over to ETF's you can continue to utilize the e-series funds in order to accumulate additional money. Once you have 5-10K accumulated you can add to your ETF positions. If you trade too frequently with ETF's you'll end up with higher fees - even after 50K. You can also accumulate your money within TDB8150 (1.25% HISA), as an alternative.


I'm using the Peoples Trust HISA at 1.8%.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Siwash said:


> I'm using the Peoples Trust HISA at 1.8%.


That's a good option. Personally I like TDB8150 as I don't have to wait for a transfer to occur in order to make a purchase. You can purchase a stock or ETF and then immediately sell TDB8150 to cover the costs. Quick and easy. If you don't trade much then getting an extra .55 of a percent is worth having to wait a few days for the transfers.


----------



## newtothegame (Jan 2, 2014)

As another poster had mentioned, you have to call in to get some or all of the holdings to automatically reinvest the dividends (if that's an option that you want).

Also, if you don't want to pay $2.00 (plus GST) for each letter statement that gets mailed to you, there is only one way to opt out to just get electronic statements. You have to find the "Privacy Agreement" in the Waterhouse account (under "eservice" I believe). You have to print this form, fill it out and sign it, and then mail it to Ontario. You cannot sign this form at a TD Bank. TD Bank wants nothing to do with this form. And, you will not be contacted once they have received this letter. It is up to you to call TD Waterhouse once you _think_ they've received the letter, and they will then switch the account to electronic statements. You will even get a new account user ID in this process... Honestly, I think they are quite happy charging $2.00 per letter, considering the relative difficulty in ceasing lettermail statements.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

To avoid the paper fee, all you need to do is to provide your email and click yes for the question that says something like, 'do you want to receive your documents electronically?' There's no need to mail anything to Ontario.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@Siwash,

Yes and no with the ETFs to wait until $50k. This advice is largely to reduce your commission costs, what is costs to buy new ETFs and re-balance your portfolio. A few trades per year with over $50k in assets, costs $50 per year. A few trades per year with only $10k in assets (for example), costs $150 per year. You might also need to pay a fee on top of that because you're under the "account minimum".

$100 or so (more) spent over a year isn't really that much extra money but for investors starting out, why pay it if you don't have to?

All in all, great work.

Yes, for sure, you can buy ETFs in your TDW (now called TDDI) self-directed accounts like iShares and Vanguard. Most of us on CMF own a few of these ETFs, maybe the majority of us.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Why stop at $50k? The e-Series funds are not just for beginner investors - http://www.boomerandecho.com/td-e-series-funds-just-beginners/


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

Echo said:


> Why stop at $50k? The e-Series funds are not just for beginner investors - http://www.boomerandecho.com/td-e-series-funds-just-beginners/


Thanks for that link… Hey, my thread was quoted in it! I'm famous 

The info I read does seem to have a bias toward ETFs. I'm in no rush to change since I just bought and it'll take some time to even bother investing in anything else..

Now, here's my next "dilemma" - how much to allocate to bonds - if anything at all…

We are both very secure in our employment (as in virtually guaranteed employment and solid DB pension).. I really don't want more than 15 perhaps 20% in bond allocation… I've even thought about only equites for the next 5 to 10 years… we are 25 years away from retirement. Neither of us have invested in the past so we have some catching up to do… thinking a more "aggressive" approach in equity-heavy investing will allow me to "catch up" a little… even if it is more volatile. But I see that DB pension representing what a bond allocation would represent… stability. But, there's no guarantee that the DB will be as generous in 2035 and beyond…


----------



## newtothegame (Jan 2, 2014)

leeder said:


> To avoid the paper fee, all you need to do is to provide your email and click yes for the question that says something like, 'do you want to receive your documents electronically?' There's no need to mail anything to Ontario.


My TD Waterhouse account did not give me that option, so I went down to TD Bank and talked with the individual that set up my account. She stated that the form must be printed, signed and mailed to Waterhouse Ontario before I can proceed with eliminating paper statements. She made it clear that TD Bank could not even offer or process this "Privacy Agreement" form, as it's between me and Waterhouse.

I'm fairly website savvy, and if the option was there, I would have found it.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Siwash said:


> Now, here's my next "dilemma" - how much to allocate to bonds - if anything at all…


Here's a very good argument to avoid bonds altogether for someone in your situation - http://www.thestar.com/business/personal_finance/2010/10/08/six_reasons_why_i_wont_buy_bonds.html


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

newtothegame said:


> My TD Waterhouse account did not give me that option, so I went down to TD Bank and talked with the individual that set up my account. She stated that the form must be printed, signed and mailed to Waterhouse Ontario before I can proceed with eliminating paper statements. She made it clear that TD Bank could not even offer or process this "Privacy Agreement" form, as it's between me and Waterhouse.
> 
> I'm fairly website savvy, and if the option was there, I would have found it.


Click on the e-services tab and you can register online. That's how I did it back in 2012
https://www.tdwaterhouse.ca/product...forms-applications/eservices-registration.jsp


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

newtothegame said:


> As another poster had mentioned, you have to call in to get some or all of the holdings to automatically reinvest the dividends (if that's an option that you want).
> 
> Also, if you don't want to pay $2.00 (plus GST) for each letter statement that gets mailed to you, there is only one way to opt out to just get electronic statements. You have to find the "Privacy Agreement" in the Waterhouse account (under "eservice" I believe). You have to print this form, fill it out and sign it, and then mail it to Ontario. You cannot sign this form at a TD Bank. TD Bank wants nothing to do with this form. And, you will not be contacted once they have received this letter. It is up to you to call TD Waterhouse once you _think_ they've received the letter, and they will then switch the account to electronic statements. You will even get a new account user ID in this process... Honestly, I think they are quite happy charging $2.00 per letter, considering the relative difficulty in ceasing lettermail statements.


1) You don't have to call TDW in order to DRIP your e-series distributions. They provide you that option when you're purchasing the index fund.

2) $2.00 barely compensates TD for the extra admin and costs associated with printing and shipping out statements. There's really no excuse not to go paperless and the $2.00 charge is a good incentive to get people to comply.

Find the e-services tab and register for paperless and your done. At least that's how I recall doing it back in 2012. I never had any problems and don't recall filling out / mailing any forms, etc.
https://www.tdwaterhouse.ca/product...forms-applications/eservices-registration.jsp


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Siwash said:


> Thanks for that link… Hey, my thread was quoted in it! I'm famous
> 
> The info I read does seem to have a bias toward ETFs. I'm in no rush to change since I just bought and it'll take some time to even bother investing in anything else..


My only issue with buying or selling index funds such as the e-series funds is that you're trading the end of day NAV so you never know the actual price you're getting until after the trade takes place - end of day. I still like using them because there are no transactions fees to buy or sell and I can make regular small contributions. I plan to continue using a combination of index funds and ETF's.


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

Echo said:


> Here's a very good argument to avoid bonds altogether for someone in your situation - http://www.thestar.com/business/personal_finance/2010/10/08/six_reasons_why_i_wont_buy_bonds.html


That's interesting, Echo… this certainly resonates with me: "The safer or more secure your job, the bigger the bond quotient. In other words, at the age of 42 I already own tons of bonds, they just aren’t traded." - since my wife and I are both teachers… Reason #6 is relatable as well… That DB pension makes me think twice about bonds… I just wonder if I am in a lucky position whereby perhaps I don't need any bonds at all… or quite a bit less than most others. The guarantees that I and my wife have the fortune of possessing pushes me toward no bonds or very little.. 

I think I may be able to live with the volatility of a 100% equity portfolio… only time will tell.. once it get these funds going, maybe I won't be a le to stomach it. But I have trained my mind over the past 4 months of researching my investment options that we are in this for the long run. Buy and hold and not expect overnight riches… Reading _Millionaire Teacher, The Elements of Investing _and lots of _Couch Potato_ and _Money Sense_ blogs and articles has helped me prepare psychologically for the bumpy ride...


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

newtothegame said:


> I'm fairly website savvy, and if the option was there, I would have found it.


I didn't have any problem doing it online - no paper form required here.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Can you purchase e-series funds online, the same way you buy ETF's and stocks, or do you have to call a rep to buy them?
thanks


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Online only! That's why they're e-series.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Spudd said:


> Online only! That's why they're e-series.


so you just put a symbol into the same box that you'd buy stocks with? Sorry for the questions, i'm just not able to bring up quotes


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

ah i chose Mutual funds!


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Do i have to open a TD -E-series account? I have an account already with T.D , margin etc... but I'm seeing online that i might need to open an e-series account as well.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

If you have a TD Waterhouse account, you can buy TD e-Series index funds. There's no need to call anyone. Otherwise, if you just have a regular TD Canada Trust account, you'll have to send in an application and go through the arduous process of explaining to the mutual fund rep at the bank that there is such a product.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

leeder said:


> If you have a TD Waterhouse account, you can buy TD e-Series index funds. There's no need to call anyone. Otherwise, if you just have a regular TD Canada Trust account, you'll have to send in an application and go through the arduous process of explaining to the mutual fund rep at the bank that there is such a product.


thank you


----------

